# Institue of applied technology



## suns eeker (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello all,

I was just wondering if anyone knew anything about the IAT? I have been offered an interview with them (the first international interview i will have done). How would the interview compare to a teaching interview in the UK for example? Also does anyone know what it is like to work for them, is it a happy working environment, are there opportunities for career progression? etc. Any info will be gratefully recieved!


----------



## Gadwall (Mar 22, 2013)

I would be interested to know how this panned out for you, am in the process of applying to them myself.


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

IAT is a pretty well respected organization. I have colleagues and friendsthat work there.

Let me answer your questions, strictly unofficially. 

The interview will focus on your experience in teaching and working with other cultures. It is unlikely to be focused on your technical expertise. 

The opportunity for career advancement is likely not very high. Furthermore, you'll be teaching individuals that, in general, could not care less to learn anything and are not "hungry" as we would say in the US. 

That said, my colleagues have a good time, they work hard, they feel secure in their jobs, and they, in general, seem to not feel that work ruins their day.


----------

